# Lockdown Troubles



## Worskos (20/5/20)

Hi All
Just a quick question.

Is it at all possible to buy vaping supplies (for delivery) during lockdown? 
What are the rules regarding this? 


Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

Buy what you like but NO NICOTINE / Juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (20/5/20)

Worskos said:


> Hi All
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Is it at all possible to buy vaping supplies (for delivery) during lockdown?
> ...


And it's subject to you buying a CBD juice as the CBD allow them to ship. Also note the only juice you can buy is CBD. You cannot buy any other juice even 0mg juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Worskos (20/5/20)

Thanks
And I'm guessing that CBD juice does not contain nicotine?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

yip , NO NIC .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worskos (20/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> yip , NO NIC .



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

Worskos said:


> Thanks


Best you can do is ask if there is some one in your vicinity who's willing to help with juice , even DIY juice is scarce now . Good Luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/5/20)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> And I'm guessing that CBD juice does not contain nicotine?


Nope net pappegaaislaai

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

